# WIP Tervigon Conversion



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

So heres my attempt a a Tervigon. 

Tell me what you think.

View attachment 5271


View attachment 5272


View attachment 5273


View attachment 5274


View attachment 5275


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

looks pretty bad ass, but don't expect to get too much cover
have some rep


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

This, My friend, is definitely one of the most original, and most realistic take on the Tervigon so far that I have seen.
Good job mate, and have some rep.
oh, and are you going to keep the, er... birthing orifice just one gaping hole?


----------



## Avnofear (Apr 22, 2009)

thats look very kool well done on that! must of cost you a bit for also those parts  are you going to have some termagants scramblering out of her ? i think that would look very kool to see if you could do sumthin like that


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya the plan is to have this poor mother pushing out 2 or 3 gaunts through that hole, and have a bunch running on the base. 

Once I get some more of the modleing done Ill put mor pics up. 

Thanks for the comments!

Once I get this one done I plan on making 2 more. 

To answer the $$$ question, At this point it costing me the 50 bucks for the trygon. 

I had 6 fexes that I am currently not using. They are being sacrificed for the cause. The conversion is basically a trygon with a couple Fex parts. I suppose of you were gona juat buy the parts it would run you arount 70-80 bucks.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

:shok::shok::shok: Very nice conversion I would hate to see this on the field.:shok::shok::shok: +rep from me.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

very nice, mine looks like a spider compared to yours (and compared to everything else...)! I would suggest some greenstuff around the vag-uhhh, _birthing hole_.


----------



## xClampy (Feb 6, 2010)

Im actually really scared to see the final product, as it could blow my mind. Being new to warhammer, I have spent a lot of time looking at the models people have painted/converted, and this has really opened my eyes to the endless possibilites to this game.

Nice work matey. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Fearsome and gribbly in equal measure. You can Imagine the Gaunts coming clambering out of it's gooey internals.uke:

In other words fantastic conversion, +REP.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Have some rep sir! You should put some hair around the hole! Ok, probably not. That looks a hell of a lot better than my Carnifex based Tervigons, i'll tell you that.


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

So finally finished painting it! All that is left is finishing the base.



View attachment 5715


View attachment 5716


View attachment 5717


View attachment 5718


View attachment 5719


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

:shok:

....


O...M...F...G...

that...thing...is...so...i dunno...terrifying/awesome/kick-ass etc 

definitely + rep for sure outstanding work :so_happy:


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

Outstanding conversion and outstanding paintjob. +rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

davespil said:


> Have some rep sir! You should put some hair around the hole! Ok, probably not. That looks a hell of a lot better than my Carnifex based Tervigons, i'll tell you that.


You are a sick man. Damn funny though.:biggrin:
Fantastic conversion and well painted. Spectacular effort. Most repworthy:good:


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

that looks spectacular man. Nice conversion, beautiful paint job, very nice.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

damn dude, great job.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Best...Tervigon...EVER!!!

Have some +rep.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

What kits did you use to make this?


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

It's a Trigon kit with a Fex torso and talons.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't wait to see how the base turns out. This is by far the most original Tervi I have seen yet!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

F*&%*G Spectacular. The conversion was great but the paint job really sets it off.

+rep, but can we have some bigger pics once it's based


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Brilliant idea and model. The best Tervigon ive seen. +rep


----------

